# Soda blasting



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone out there have their own soda blasting setup? I have been thinking a lot the last couple days about what I can do to set my company apart from the competition, and soda blasting as surface prep is something I've begun looking into. Has anyone tried this as a service?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mp -
Seeing this made me think of this thread started by "nEighter" last August:
http://www.painttalk.com/f6/mark-my-word-soda-abrassive-blasting-will-future-15166/

You might check with him.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

A great place for Blasters and answers,http://www.contractortalk.com/f95/


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm also very interrested in soda blasting. I'm wondering how it would work on rusted steel stairs and railling


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Soda does not take away rust.
Check out Painttalks original site contractor talk go HEREhttp://www.contractortalk.com/f95/ for all the answers to your blasting dreams.


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

ibsocal is right, soda blasting ain't the ticket for removing rust down to bare steel. It works great for removing soft coatings from soft substrates and won't harm the substrate but it won't do the trick for removing rust down to bare steel. Sodium bicarbonate blasting will polish glass if that gives you an example of it's abrasive properties. Wet abrasive blasting may be a better thing to look at.


----------

